# HQ, Troop, Elite, Heavy Support, or Fast Attack... What would you fit into?



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Wether it be Xenos or the Imperium, if you were to join the ranks of any of the Warhammer 40k armies, what army slot would you want to be in?

I would like to be in a Heavy Support role either Imperial Guard Basilisk crew or Ork Big Gunz crew. It would be awesome to be tucked away somewhere lobbing ordnance onto the enemy!

:laugh:


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

As a Space Marine, I'd be a terminator. Revered even amongst my fellow space marines, I'd wade into combat with enough armor to shame light tanks.

As a guardsman, I'd probably take quartermaster or possibly a communication officer on a battleship.

In the Terra system. Nice and safe with plenty of prestige and luxury comfort without the danger of fighting.


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

hailene said:


> As a Space Marine, I'd be a terminator. Revered even amongst my fellow space marines, I'd wade into combat with enough armor to shame light tanks.
> 
> As a guardsman, I'd probably take quartermaster or possibly a communication officer on a battleship.
> 
> In the Terra system. Nice and safe with plenty of prestige and luxury comfort without the danger of fighting.


That forsure


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

As a Cannoness leading my sisters to glory of course!


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

world eater terminator, with lighning claws sounds real nice


----------



## Dire Wolf (Jul 16, 2009)

Imperial Guard Veteran of a Drookian Regiment with Granadier Doctrine or Space Marine Sternguard Veteran of the Sons of Fenrir.


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Imperial guard stormie, droppping in behind enemy lines where you get to follow your instinct and think for yourself instead of following a brainless JO into a death trap.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

HQ: Eldar Warlock. Destructor power.

Yes, I am the (Star Wars) Emperor... except GOOD and far, far more badass.

I also get to wear a dress, which gives me a nice breeze in the Nether regions (No, I don't mean the Warp...).


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Imperial guard HQ. I'd lead from the back and tell other people to fight for me, then get all the credit for winning.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Imperial Guard Stormtrooper. Pretty much special forces to be honest. My dream. oo-rah


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Stormtroopers are carefully husbanded until crucial moments where they're generally sent on near-suicidal, but vital balancing points in a conflict.

Glory to be had, but dangerous in the extreme. Just another dead hero, in my opinion.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

To be fair, special forces would be out of a job if this shit was easy. So of course it's dangerous, it's what they train for.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I would love to be an Eldar Farseer from Craftworld Ulthwe. Not only can you make foes heads pop like daisies you can also the strands of fate. Or I would love to be a Dark Eldar Haemonculus because it gives me an excuse to be an extreme psychopathic Sadomasochist.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'd be a humble Word Bearer Terminator Champion with a Reaper AC and a Power Fist with an extended middle finger (see the Termie Lord sprue for the exact bit, even the pose is correct). I'd be brofisting with my Termie brothers in between ripping stuff to shreds with my gun and bitchslapping unbelievers like theres no tomorrow. And theres nothing like giving a Leman Russ a finger as you ignore it and walk by.

Oh and I just assembled said model yesterday.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd be a Necron Soldier; not likely to show up anywhere near a battlefield until 6th edition :so_happy:

Or an Imperial Commissar. With a spastic trigger finger and poor eyesight, I'm likely to be a team killing bastard, anyway. Might as well be one for the good of man.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> To be fair, special forces would be out of a job if this shit was easy. So of course it's dangerous, it's what they train for.


To my knowledge, special forces aren't used in pitched battles. Usually they're in and out before things get too hot.


----------



## kamikazewatermelon (Jun 12, 2009)

Marines--techmarine
guard--commissar
Chaos--Daemon Prince of Slaanesh or Tzeentch
Eldar--any really theyre super intelligent and unaging
Necrons--lord they still have some personality
orks--painboy or mekboy
tau--stealthsuit or maybe even kroot

I like HQ, Elites and Heavy Support, cause its either giving orders, being the best, or raining explosive fiery death from afar while some poor troops choice gets slaughtered.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd be a basic guardsman if I'm lucky, I'm nothing special


----------



## Wal-Marx (Oct 21, 2009)

Either the gunner of the main gun in a Baneblade (so Heavy Support...sort of) OR a Grey Knight with a sword NFW, popping daemons with my right-handed storm bolter and chopping of their head-like extremities with my left hand (either troop or fast attack, whatever the situation calls for).


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Hormagaunt. I am the backbone of the Great Devourer. While alone I may be basically a rabid puppy from space when you mass me together with five trillion of my bro's we tear everything to shreds.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

hailene said:


> To my knowledge, special forces aren't used in pitched battles. Usually they're in and out before things get too hot.


Often they will be there before hand, and help co-ordinate the attack while being on the ground, offering live intel. Look at the assaults on the Afghani Taliban bases in 2007. While the Apache's circled above, the SBS were sitting danger close to the bases, so much so that they had to whisper until the attack started. 

It is very mission dependent. Mainly they are in and out before the shit hits the fan, but sometimes they will lend a hand in a mission critical area. And more often than not, they don't engage at all, they will just gather intel.

It's this diversity that makes a Special Force what it is, the ability to do anything, anywhere, anytime, and do it well.

Now, enough diversion, onwards with this thread!!

If I had to be non-imperium, then I would probably be a Tau Crisis suit, or a Broadside.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I have no illusions of grandeur. I'd be a lowly trooper, a jarhead footslogger of the Imperial Army.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would be a IG Cadian regular Trooper, best at the frontline as cannonfodder following orders till the end.


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> I would be a IG Cadian regular Trooper, best at the frontline as cannonfodder following orders till the end.


Or been shot in the back of the head by your commissar to be used as an example!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Cannoness Katelyn said:


> Or been shot in the back of the head by your commissar to be used as an example!


Thats why my regiment dont like Commisars!  But yes I would gladly die if it gave the morale they would be needing.


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Thats why my regiment dont like Commisars!  But yes I would gladly die if it gave the morale they would be needing.


Well done! you pasted my test guardsman! Now go forth and spread the will of the emperor with your courage !


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

I reckon Id be a scout/sniper. Im built like a jockeys whip(6ft and 70kg), I prefer to be given a mission to do and do it my own way, I dont like relying on others and im built for long distance hiking and running. Plus the knowledge that you can destroy an entire armies morale with one bullet(potentially) is quite exhillerating and I thrive under pressure


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow you are a whip haha, im 5 foot 6 and 80 kgs haha. But yay, another kiwi who likes sniping! Ever thought of joining the army...


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd be the princips of an imperiator class titan the power of the god and the safety of multiple void shields:grin:


----------



## Niffty (Aug 5, 2009)

HQ Ordo Heriticus Inquisitor or part of their team. Thankless job but the hunt and mystery are awesome.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

imperial guardsmen who carries the vox, ive carried the radios before it generally ment i got to stay out of formation and next to the nco with a nice wall of people in front of me


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Keep in mind that Warhammer is a different universe. NCOs are expected to fight in the thick of things, inflaming their men to greater heroics by example. And his trusty adjunct should be on hand to receive and vox additional orders.


----------



## Tir (Aug 10, 2009)

Lord Of Change. Who doesn't want to be privy to all the knowledge of the universe?


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Tau Battlesuit! :elites:
I would love to be a valkarie gunner or loadmaster...... just no lasgun. I will take a heavy bolter please for my side gunning!
Or maybe a librian..... they are cool!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Even though I don't play this army and both my armies hate chaos I would be a daemon prince.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Space Marine Vangaurd Veteran fear my close combat


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Titan Princeps, :biggrin: warlord class please!


----------



## kalin bloodhowl (Dec 2, 2009)

chapter master, 1000 of the emperor's finest at my command


----------



## Emperor's Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

Space Marine: Veteran Sergeant (Tactical) "Lead the bread and Butter to get things done.
IG: Commissar (Caine style not Gaunt)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I really have no idea, in my mind I'd love to be a Chapter Master but in real life the highest I'd probably get is a scout, hopefully a scout biker, _vroom vroom_


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Abaddon would be pretty sweet! You're favoured by the 4 main chaos gods you can pratically do what you want! yer abaddon plus you've got Drach'nyen and talon of horus!
HQ Abaddon!


----------



## Voldramar (Nov 2, 2009)

id definatly be an Inquisitor with one of those tall WH Hats.:mrgreen:


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Would definetly be an Inquisitor (HQ). Firstly, you have a retinue of people who are willing to die for you, secondly, you can take command of anything you want, including Space Marine Chapters! OMG! Woudn't that be awsome! Thirdly, the suspense and mystery, the action and espionage are all awsome, IMO, and than, last but not least, there are the really cool hats, as Voldramar put out. Oh, and yes, if things get too rough, you can just destroy the whole f*****g planet! So yeah, an Inquisitor.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I would start out on the side of the imperium, probably not skilled enough to be much more than a basic guardsman. After that though, I'd become a Slaaneshi Havoc, obsessed with explosions. :good:


----------



## Voldramar (Nov 2, 2009)

virus bombs mother f-er!!!


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

I would want to be either a tau Shas'O leading my warriors into battle for the greater good.

Or a fire warrior inside a Hammerhead gunship, in charge of firing the railgun:biggrin:


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Definitly Member of the Damned, preferably with a Multi-Melta 
Shure i'd only have a short while before i go completely insane and die, but with lots of fighting and being a super soldier even among Sm's, would be pretty damn awsome.
(i wonder if any Termys are still alive in the legion...hmm..)


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

An Eldar swooping hawk. The feeling of flying would be immense and the grenade packs seem epic. Sure they may have bad armor but who needs it when your going that fast.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Slaaneshi Daemon Prince of Course!!!

You can't die and you can experience never ending, mind blowing ammounts of pleasure on a daily basis!!!

Or perhaps a Lord of Change... All knowledge at your fingertips.


----------



## kamikazewatermelon (Jun 12, 2009)

To all those who said they'd be Tau...if you don't get killed in battle, which you will, your lifespan is forty years, tops. Then you die of old age.

Inquisitor or Daemon Prince, I like.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Blackheart_101 said:


> Would definetly be an Inquisitor (HQ). Firstly, you have a retinue of people who are willing to die for you, secondly, you can take command of anything you want, including Space Marine Chapters! OMG! Woudn't that be awsome! Thirdly, the suspense and mystery, the action and espionage are all awsome, IMO, and than, last but not least, there are the really cool hats, as Voldramar put out. Oh, and yes, if things get too rough, you can just destroy the whole f*****g planet! So yeah, an Inquisitor.


Or that too...:biggrin:


----------



## Big Bad Willy P (Jan 8, 2010)

An Inquistor Lord of the Ordo Malleus for me thank you. I think possible a bit heritical though as that would be more fun.


----------



## Dr Mattheus (Jan 16, 2010)

woo hoo imperial artillery, all you have to do is load 105 shells and plug in the co ordinants an pull the rope, well thats more or less the what the NZ gunners do


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

i would either want to be an Eldar Warlock , a Striking Scorpion, or shining spear. warlock because the cool powers they have. and striking scorpion because they are totally bad ass and armed to the teeth. shining spears because that star lance that they get is so cool and kinda OP. plus i would love to have a jet bike to ride around. and parking would be so easy.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 29, 2010)

I would be either a Dark Eldar or a Daemonette, having sex half a day, eating the other half and playing to my other pleasures, like anime, painting and sleeping the third and it would be OK since I´m either a daemon or living in Warp and this kind of thing is normal there. 

OR I would be a Lord of Change and I would challenge other Lords of Change to a game of W40k, for _real_ this time :biggrin:


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

In the Astartes I would probably be an Elite Assault Terminator with Lightening claws. Teleport right into the middle of the fight and reap a huge tally of the enemy in the name of Primarch and Emperor. 

If I couldn't be in the Astartes I would hope to be a Titan Princeps. Sure I might be cased up in an amneotic capsule but I would be more than a warrior, I would be a GOD of war.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Space marine assault marine. Yeah i have a bolt pistol and a chainsword. so what i can rip you face in two.

That or a scout sniper... "*BANG!* he he, your dead."


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh, I'd love to be the Marine in charge of the Land Raider.

'Sir, orders.'
'What I'm to drunk to drive, just set the cruise control.'
'Um, that's the Machine Spirit, it may be unwise to.'
*Sound of Bolt Pistol*
'Shut up.'
*Thump of drunk Marine passing out*


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

An Astrates of the Raven Guards, preferably serving under Shrike. Not following the orders of the higher up Imperials but helping out people who'd been left for dead. Going to a world for no other reason then to save the people living there. 

Or an Astrates of the Salamanders on Armageddon. It's not about anyone else but the people who live on the planet.


----------

